# Furry Songs



## RosetheCrux (Apr 5, 2016)

The song "Forest" by Twenty One Pilots always makes me think of my experience as a furry. I see it as a song about our inner demons but finding a release from that, even if it's temporary. That's what being a furry is like for me! 

What songs remind you of your experience as a furry??


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 7, 2016)

Whatever the hell this song is.


----------



## Acidwrangler (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking out my backdoor by creadence clearwater.


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 8, 2016)

I would have to say these 3

You only life once 
So enjoy the life you have and what it has to offer╹◡╹)





What comes to mind when i think of a furry and non-furry arguing over the community
Just no one wins in those things.





And just a song I associate with everything because why not give a 100% to help out =)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 15, 2016)

Nobody has mentioned Ylvis-The Fox yet?
For shame.







Ring-ding-ding-ding ding-a-ding


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 15, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Ylvis-The Fox yet?
> For shame.
> 
> 
> ...


That faggot needs to drop.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


>


I swear, one of those furries sounds like a guy I went to school with.


----------



## hbminh69 (May 3, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Ylvis-The Fox yet?
> For shame.
> 
> 
> ...


Ring - ding - ding- ... FUNNY ))


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

If I could take my experience as a furry, from all the shitposting, friendships, sexual desires, cringe and denial and translate into a melodic form of raw audio it would sound like this:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 4, 2016)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## The Question Guy (May 4, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Ylvis-The Fox yet?
> For shame.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm pretty sure that this song wasn't originally hinted at furries....


----------



## The Question Guy (May 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This one is my favorite.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 7, 2016)

probably cheating


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 8, 2016)

Fnaf tribute-follow me by tryhardninja

not a bad one


----------



## WildFrontier (May 19, 2016)

I don't know if this fits, but I really like the video and the lyrics. Because they're kinda true. Usually not my kind of music though.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> The song "Forest" by Twenty One Pilots always makes me think of my experience as a furry. I see it as a song about our inner demons but finding a release from that, even if it's temporary. That's what being a furry is like for me!
> 
> What songs remind you of your experience as a furry??


Omg.
I'm listening to Forest RN.
What a coincidence.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 2, 2016)

Never liked "furry songs" (aka the ones that made about the fandom from inside the fandom) - they're either cringy and stupid as hell ("I'm Furry" by Kookie Womble), or make some poor attempt at low-brow humor ("No Cock Like Horse Cock" by Pepper Coyote).


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 2, 2016)

This counts right?






He's the fastest thing aliiiiaiiiiiive


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 4, 2016)

I thought this was pretty good the first time i heard it.


----------



## Betamax (Jun 7, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Whatever the hell this song is.



Someone else who likes speedcore?! You guys should look up the Quick Brown Fox, and Kitsune^2


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 8, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> If I could take my experience as a furry, from all the shitposting, friendships, sexual desires, cringe and denial and translate into a melodic form of raw audio it would sound like this:


Damn, I lost it


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jun 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> I thought this was pretty good the first time i heard it.


Too bad Renard and Futret are both rapists. Renard's case was a bit vague and in a sort of grey area, as well as him admitting his mistake and going to therapy to fix it, but Futret just straight up raped a girl and took off.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jun 8, 2016)

Betamax said:


> Someone else who likes speedcore?! You guys should look up the Quick Brown Fox, and Kitsune^2


Well, the post was a joke. Soooo.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 8, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Too bad Renard and Futret are both rapists.


Don't care, still good music.
INB4 RAPE SYMPATHIZER




Ren is fucking cool.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 8, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Too bad Renard and Futret are both rapists. Renard's case was a bit vague and in a sort of grey area, as well as him admitting his mistake and going to therapy to fix it, but Futret just straight up raped a girl and took off.



Yeah... Ren recovered(surprisingly), Futret did not. It's takes a lot of guts to come back from something like that.  Ren may never have a normal life ever again come to think of it =/. oh well, his music is still going pretty strong.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Ren may never have a normal life ever again


Oh shit, is it still that bad?  I thought it was all live and let live by now.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 8, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Oh shit, is it still that bad?  I thought it was all live and let live by now.


That's what I mean, sorry it's like 4 in the morning right now, can't think properly atm =P.  Ren's doing fine, he's been pretty active with his community, and has a patreon page.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> That's what I mean, sorry it's like 4 in the morning right now, can't think properly atm =P.  Ren's doing fine, he's been pretty active with his community, and has a patreon page.


That's what I figured, thought there was something behind the scenes I didn't know about.  He's a cool guy, I'd hate to see a terrible part of his life define him.  I mean, the guy doesn't copyright claim his music, he released his pre-Halley's Lab Lapfox and VulpVibe stuff for free, he frequently interacts with his fans... (His Aurastys stream was awesome.)
Just my two cents on who I think is a pretty alright guy.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 8, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> That's what I figured, thought there was something behind the scenes I didn't know about.  He's a cool guy, I'd hate to see a terrible part of his life define him.  I mean, the guy doesn't copyright claim his music, he released his pre-Halley's Lab Lapfox and VulpVibe stuff for free, he frequently interacts with his fans... (His Aurastys stream was awesome.)
> Just my two cents on who I think is a pretty alright guy.


Yeah, He's the reason i started making music.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Yeah, He's the reason i started making music.


Same, his Aurastys and Kitcaliber tracks in particular have sparked many emotions that have inspired a song or two of mine, which may sound weird as a punk rocker that isn't "supposed" to relate with "processed computer trash".


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 8, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Same, his Aurastys and Kitcaliber tracks in particular have sparked many emotions that have inspired a song or two of mine, which may sound weird as a punk rocker that isn't "supposed" to relate with "processed computer trash".


Very Cool, welp goodnight, or morning=P


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Very Cool, welp goodnight, or morning=P


Peace.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

RosetheCrux said:


> The song "Forest" by Twenty One Pilots always makes me think of my experience as a furry. I see it as a song about our inner demons but finding a release from that, even if it's temporary. That's what being a furry is like for me!
> 
> What songs remind you of your experience as a furry??


Dude Thanks sooo much for suggesting that I just got myself a new favorite song


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like I found a new fave.


----------

